# How did you get into writing?



## Aosto (Sep 11, 2012)

I wanted to pose this question to the masses. How did you get started writing? 

For me it spawned from my study of mnemonics. I wanted to build my own memory palace as I felt it lowered my imagination to use real places. So I started designing my own memory palaces in my mind. This lead to entire blocks and eventually towns. 
I google world building one day and it linked me to several articles about fantasy world building for novels. This intrigued me and I started reading about writing. (heh) and that's how I got into it.


----------



## Ireth (Sep 11, 2012)

Aosto said:


> memory palace



Is that a BBC Sherlock ref? XD

For me, it started way back when I was six years old. My Grade One class was given the assignment of writing an alphabet poem (A is for this, B is for that, etc.). It was that assignment that sparked an ongoing love for poetry; for months after completing that poem, I'd write all of my other assignments in rhyme whenever possible. I grew out of that phase eventually, but my spark never went out. I began writing stories as well as poems, and I'm happy to say I haven't stopped since. ^_^


----------



## Aosto (Sep 11, 2012)

I get hannible more than sherlock. It's a technique used by many memory champions. See also method of loci or journey method. It's a very useful tool for memorizing lists and other random facts.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm not so sure if it is something I've 'gotten into'. It's more like something that I've always done for as long as I csn remember, though early on (before being able to read and write) it was a case of the teachers having to tell me off for daydreaming in lessons right from the reception year. (That's around age 4/5 - they probably call it something else now like year 1). I sort of think those early daydreams (of what, I can't remember) were the start of all this.


----------



## Aosto (Sep 11, 2012)

kindergarten here in the states. I've always been a bit of a daydreamer myself.


----------



## ArelEndan (Sep 11, 2012)

Add me to the list of daydreamers. I've been coming up with stories since before I could write (my mom says I used to dictate narratives to her). My serious writing started about six years ago with some terrible, unfinished novels and fan-fiction.


----------



## Chilari (Sep 11, 2012)

I've been writing since I was about 8, if not before. I used to draw comics with felt tip pens and dad would photocopy them at work so I could give copies to my friends at school. But the first story I typed on a computer, right after we got the Windows 95 computer in early 1997, was about a magical black cat who led a little girl on adventures. And I haven't stopped since.

I started getting serious about writing when I heard about NaNoWriMo when I was about 17.  I didn't actually attempt NaNo til I was 19, and it was my second attempt that I got my first win and which led to my first complete draft, though that story will never again see the light of day. And I started getting really serious about writing when Phil created the Mythic Scribes Blood Pact. And now I should be writing.


----------



## Penpilot (Sep 11, 2012)

Well, in hindsight it's something I realize I've been doing since I was a kid. As a child of the '80, in an era where war-toys were abundant and so were the cool commercials for them, I used to take the snippets of commercial and flesh them out into stories. Didn't think that was writing but it was. Also, instead of pretending to be a hero from my favorite TV shows or movies, I'd write myself into the TV show or movie as a cooler character instead, slipping them into pre-existing plot. In addition I used to think I wanted to be a comic book artist, but realized I liked creating the characters and their histories more than I liked drawing. 

My real first prose attempt was writing down a dream I had when I was a bout 18. It was weird because the dream actually had a plot. That's only happened three times in my life. But from then to about 5-6 years ago it's been on and off. That's when I decided I was going to finish the damn epic fantasy I'd been working on for like 15 years. Since then, it's been on pretty much all the time.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Sep 12, 2012)

Started writing when I was in first grade, I think. If I recall correctly, my first story was about a green monster. Later I would draw these Star Wars inspired stories without any dialogue or prose, about this alien race of red dragon people who fought massive battles among each other, which all ended with a lightsaber duel. For most of my childhood I mostly drew my own superhero comics. Then, when I reached my teens, I began reading more and made a switch to writing. Been doing it ever since, periods of writer's block aside.


----------

